# Top 10 Hilton Search in Resort DB



## Sandy VDH (Jan 23, 2011)

I was a bit surprised when I ran the top 10 Hilton Resorts link.

First 2 resorts have Hilton Head in title and have nothing to do with HGVC properties.

Second it appears that the search in only covering the word Hilton in the search, yet there are many Hilton run resorts and affiliates that are part of the hilton system that don't have the word Hilton in the title, for example Valdoro Mountain Lodge, that seem to not be included in the search provided by the link.

Is there someone who can correct this oversight?  I can provide the full list of Hilton properties if required.


----------

